# Buying a 30' on Chesapeake Bay



## sccndc (Apr 5, 2012)

Are all the 30' boats under $10k a bad idea?


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

You'll get a lot of differing opinions on that statement.

I can share my experience with you, and you can decide from that:

Last August, I was shopping hard for a 30 footer in the Chesapeake Bay area. I had settled on a Tartan, Pearson or Catalina 30. I found all three, very close by, all for less than $10,000.

In the end, I settled on the Pearson, because it has the best performance, and was in the best shape. It had been on the hard for at least 2 years. I paid $4,000 for it.

The good:
- Came with a complete suit of sails.
- The deck core is dry and solid. 99% of the deck hardware bedding was still keeping the water out.
- The engine (Atomic 4) fired right up, and runs well.
- Complete set of cushions for cockpit and cabin.
- All electrics work and are in fair shape, if antiquated.

The bad:
- The sails were ok, but they weren't great. The main was really blown out.
- Sealant around the engine cooling water thru-hull had degraded and was leaking, so I had to replace the thru-hull, and the sea ****.
- The other sea cocks are an old, out-dated Groco model, but they work fine.
- The standing rigging is tired and needs replaced, but isn't in imminent danger of failure.
- Bottom paint was shot, so I painted the hull before launching the boat.
- Stuffing box packing was shot, so I replaced it.

So as you can see, for $4k, I found a good boat that needs _some_ work, but wasn't a total basketcase at all!

For under $10k, look on Craigslist, Sailboatlistings.com, sailingtexas.com and fleabay. Find boats you like, post photos and maybe we can help you evaluate them.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Several years ago I bout a Pearson 28 with a diesel and wheel for 3k. Engine ran great. Mast step was rotted and mainsail was shot, electronics were tired, so for another $2500 I had a great boat that I sailed hard for 2 years.
Lots more supply, especially for older boats, so look carefully and you will be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## sccndc (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks guys. Here's #1 on my list so far. It looks great from the single pic but I have to go out and do a thorough first hand inspection. Originally I was going to take cash with me but after reading the forums I will inspect, then think on it.

I'm on the fence about hiring a surveyor for hundreds of dollars because I anticipate a few grand in repairs in the next 2 years. I'm most apprehensive about hull or keel repairs though. I was hoping to get something for around $5k in anticipation of near term repairs, but if I don't need any repairs I could spend that money up front.

1979 Catalina 30 sailboat for sale in Maryland

inspection guides

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-review-purchase-forum/48177-boat-inspection-trip-tips.html

How To Do your Own Marine Survey by a Marine Surveyor


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

There are known issues that Catalina owners have documented quite extensively. You'll want to look at the owner's association site for the list along with various fixes. We did a lot of research before buying ours so knew what we'd more than likely have to deal with but then decided to go ahead. We looked at a lot of Catalinas on the Bay and whichever you decide on, it'll end up costing more than $10K.

Whatever boat you buy, being as informed as possible about known problems will save a lot of heartache later.

Our boat cost a little bit more than the one in the listing, but we still had a survey done and don't regret it. A good surveyor will pick up things you're likely to miss and if you don't buy that particular boat, you'll still have the survey with a list of things to look for yourself on the next one.

Good luck.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

I dunno. I have a Doug Peterson designed Bayliner 295 that originally won the IOR half tonner worlds in 1975 and was made by four different companies. It's a very nice boat that will have a new rudder and post, wheel steered, fresh paint and sails and will sell for just over 10K. That tells me that a very nice boat can be had for little money.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

sccndc said:


> Thanks guys. Here's #1 on my list so far. It looks great from the single pic but I have to go out and do a thorough first hand inspection. Originally I was going to take cash with me but after reading the forums I will inspect, then think on it.
> 
> I'm on the fence about hiring a surveyor for hundreds of dollars because I anticipate a few grand in repairs in the next 2 years. I'm most apprehensive about hull or keel repairs though. I was hoping to get something for around $5k in anticipation of near term repairs, but if I don't need any repairs I could spend that money up front.
> 
> 1979 Catalina 30 sailboat for sale in Maryland


Our first boat was '79, C-30 that we found in Leonardtown as well, but that was about 16 years ago.

I strongly advise not bypassing a survey. Yes it will cost you $4-500 but not having one could end up costing a lot more.


----------



## sccndc (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the input everyone. I'm going to go look at a few boats to get a better feel of what's out there and what to expect.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

You probably will spend way more fixing up a $5,000 30' boat than a $10,000 and so have a lot more in it in the end. But no one can answer this kind of question with out more information about you personally. The thing is that only you know your own priortities, Here is my take on what make sense based on priorites:

Care about build quality and performance(as in a lot more sailing and a lot less motoring and better heavy weather capability): Pearson 30 and Tartan 30 (if in equally good condition I would take the Tartan 30 in a heart beat) 

Lots of room, but don't care as much about performence and build quality: Catalina 30

Plan to go racing: All kinds of cool old racer cruisers. 

Plan to go offshore: Tartan 30


----------



## sccndc (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks Jeff. I'll definitely search the Tartans on the market. I enjoy working on boats I've owned in the past but I don't want to spend my entire summer fixing my first boat. I'm inclined to pay a little more for one that I can sail for the summer and repair next winter. 

Caveat: I'm not certain about anything at this point. And I appreciate the input.


----------



## sccndc (Apr 5, 2012)

I ended up buying a 25' Cal. She seems very simple and easy to manage. Thanks for the input.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

We really appreciate you coming back to let us know what you did.
How about some pictures? What about the boat really got your attention?
What issues does the boat have you need to address? (all boats have issues)


----------



## sccndc (Apr 5, 2012)

I went and saw a well maintained 30' Pearson 1971 and then talked to a very nice guy who had a 30' Catalina and from those interactions I felt a 30' with multiple systems would be a challenge to maintain and bigger than I need. When i saw my boat 25' Cal 1969 "Jolly Mon" it seemed so much easier to take care of and use. so few moving parts and so few things that could break. It also has a 3 or 4 yr old Merc outboard that I expect should be trustworthy for at least a few more years. It has no mold or mildew and has been rewired (running lights and a couple interior lights and plugs) as well as new cabin windows. 

At $2k, it appeared to be the cheapest way I could get on the bay overnight without taking on a project boat. 

I do feel like I rushed the purchase though. now I'm trying to determine if I should register her in VA where I live or MD where she will be docked. 

The seller took down the ad with the only pictures I had. So next time I go see her I will take a few pics and post them.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

sccndc said:


> I do feel like I rushed the purchase though. now I'm trying to determine if I should register her in VA where I live or MD where she will be docked.


Congratulations!

As to the registration, you must register the boat in the state where it will be used most of the time regardless of where you live. So, if you're docking the boat in MD it needs a MD registration. On the other hand, if it was being trailored and you kept it in your driveway, you would register it in VA.


----------



## sccndc (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks Donna.

She will be kept in a Marina in MD. Fixed keel so no tailoring for me. 

-Steve


----------



## Richard61 (Mar 31, 2012)

Too bad you are so far away from the midwest. On ebay the rawhide charity auction has a nice catalina 27 that is going for 1700 right now. she is a solid older boat but may need a atomic overhall befor long but she had lots of extras. seems to me if you look arround you should be able to find something you can afford. Don't be affraid to ask a lot of questions. Good luck with your search, Richard


----------

